# Q & A



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

A follow up to : "Anyone ever thougth about this?" in the general disscussion section.


Got up at a little after 7:30 last sunday something must've been goin' on outside case I could hear some grackles(type of black bird) outside as well as a turtle dove(mourning dove). But one thing that got my attention was a the sound of a pigeon on the roof. It kept making a "who-who" noise kind of like an owl.

I have been told by another member on this site, that it sounded like a male calling a female to lay...


2 things I thought about...

1. With a pigeon that close, maybe a pair would use the crate.

2. If a pair did use the crate and the parents rejected one of the babies for some reason...what can I do to help him or her.

The first thing that came to my mind would be to take it in

also if I set out some seeds, water & the wooden crate do you think some pigeons might come?

I meant if the stuff was left out on the balcony for 3 days or more WITHOUT anyone bothering it?

I only ask cause I'm going to LA in August for 3 days or more the house will probably be empty during that time.

what do you think?



And another thing...

I put some seeds outside today, so far no pigeons have dropped by....yet but I see a male pigeon courting a female on the roof of the house across from mine, he was walking in circles and cooing it sound kind of like: 
"whoo-hoo". Both were blue bars by the way.

I'm going to check the balcony again.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

BD, I expect if you put seed out, the pigeons will come eventually. They're pretty savvy about things and check out places before they feel safe. I don't think it will hurt for you to leave enough seed for them while you're in LA.

I think, once they feel safe on your balcony, they would probably nest in your box but you need to be really sure that you want to do this because once a single pigeon finds a good food source, there may be many more. Make sure your mom is ok with this too.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, I may need to re-think this, I only wanted to attract A pair of pigeons not a WHOLE flock.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Keeping a look out*



BirdDogg10 said:


> Thanks, I may need to re-think this, I only wanted to attract A pair of pigeons not a WHOLE flock.


Well when I was out today I noticed some pigeons on the room of an apartment building so anyway there was a nest in plan site under a little part of the roof. One pigeon was sitting in it, the other was on the side. I'll be going back over there possibly next weekend so I'll be looking out for any babies that may have fallen out . The nest is over a cement driveway by the way. but there's some weeds growing out of some cracks in the driveway near where the nest is. 

Pigeons there are probably used to people since one male I saw was a few inches away from me, he didn't really run off either!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so glad you will be able to keep an eye on this little family. It should be fun watching them.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeha, I hope....I'll try to post pics if I can snap a few.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Release or what?*

Just curious....since I'll be watching this pair of pigeons I saw this past weekend if I do find a baby and take it in should I release it when he or she gets older? 

I know it might come back which is ok with me.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I wouldn't take it in unless you have to which is unlikely since pigeons are usually very good at raising their babies. We'll cross that bridge if we get that far.....


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, I wouldn't take it in unless you have to which is unlikely since pigeons are usually very good at raising their babies. We'll cross that bridge if we get that far.....


Good call...I guess I'll corss that bridge igf I get to it. I saw a baby (it was bald) sparrow that fell out of it's nest a few years back, I think the neck was broken but I felt sad that he/she would eventually pass away . Cause it kept lifting his/her head up as if saying: "I want to live!"


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Breeding season's in fulll swing*

Well breeding season is really in full swing. While walking otuside to the car this morning I heard antoehr pigeon making that same: "Who-who" noise. I don't know where the pigeon was that was making the noise but it sounded like it came from my roof! 

either there or at one of the houses across the street


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Good.... hopefully, you'll get to see the babies when they are learning to fly around your home.

Breeding season is in full swing. I placed an order this morning for 6,000 meal worms out of Ohio and they told me they were so backlogged with orders they couldn't ship any to me until next week. Glad I have a few on hand. Rehabbers all over the country are having to feed baby songbirds so the meal worm companies are working overtime.  I love to feed the parent bluebirds meal worms to feed their babies. We have a nest of them just outside our bedroom window.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

aww....how cute!

I just placed some bird seed out on my balcony I'll be checking it to see if there's any visitors.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't think it will be long before you have some on your balcony. I sure hope they come.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

So do I, 

think you could post some pictures of the bluebird nest?

I haven't seen a bluebird in a while.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I doubt I can get one because they nest in a little house and get upset if you open the lid. Lewis went out there one day last week and raised the lid and the mama was on the nest but didn't move a muscle - just watched him. Usually, they will fly out and into your face.

I really love bluebirds. They have big eyes for such a small bird and the neat thing I've observed about them is how they stay together. Sometimes I see 5 or 6 playing around on our gazebo.

I'm not sure you were a member when I posted this story about the same bluebird house in 2005. You may enjoy it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10965


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I doubt I can get one because they nest in a little house and get upset if you open the lid. Lewis went out there one day last week and raised the lid and the mama was on the nest but didn't move a muscle - just watched him. Usually, they will fly out and into your face.


Ouch!

thanks for the link when I lived in New York & New Jersey in 2003-2004 Some of the song birds I saw there were:

Robins

Bluejays

Cardinals

sparrows

finches

golden finches

red-headed wood peckers

chickadees

barn swallows

the chickadees are so cute....fluffy!

sadly I don't think I have pictures of them.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Real gone...*

Checked the balcony this morning and the bird seed I set out yesterday on the some newspaper is gone!  

guess I had someone visit, either that or the wind blew it a way


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, that is encouraging. I'll bet you had some feathered visitors. Keep putting it out and they will come....


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks...heh-heh, they're like cats you feed them once and they keep coming back.

LOL, I'll have to put some more seed out.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*here it goes...*



BirdDogg10 said:


> Thanks...heh-heh, they're like cats you feed them once and they keep coming back.
> 
> LOL, I'll have to put some more seed out.


Just put some seed out this morning, guess I'll find out tomorrow if the spot's empy again. I'd set up my family's camcorder by the window and check the footage to see if any pigeons came by, but the camera only stays charged for so long. 

argh! that bites


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hope we get to see some good footage, BD!

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, I would put up the camera if it kept an all day charge but it probably doesn't. The bird seed I left out yesterday is still there!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*May have found baby pigeon...*

While heading back to the house today on the landscape by a preschool next door to our town house complex I saw something in the rocks. It looked sort of pink with yellow streaks  . Our car went by so quick I couldn't get a good look , but I'll check it again when I go back out. If my Dad & I go to walk Bentley & Rudy today I might be able to get a better, if turns out to be a baby pigeon I'll try to get it. But I have a feeling it's probably just a rock .


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Update...*

Just went by the apartment buidling today, either the family's been divided up or it's 3-4 seperate familes living on the roofs!

Heard the babies squeaking and saw one pigeon under part of the roof I think it was feeeding one of the babies. Also saw a baby by itself looked to be maybe 10 days old, it was moving around, wish I had a ladder so I could get a closer look. The nest is gone, I'm guessing the wind blew it down, though I was surprised as windy as it was this week I didn't see any babies on the ground.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If only we had wings. Then you wouldn't need a latter


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Or a jet pack would work, that or a pair of stilts,LOL. Saw a couple pigeons in my neighbrhood mate on the roof of somebody's house!

*shudders*


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Went by the apart building, didn't really see or hear babies but I did see some nests and adult pigeons. I even had 3 adult pigeons pay a visit to me back home after throwing out some bird seed!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

BD, that's wonderful you are looking out for the pigeons and I'm happy you had your three visitors.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> BD, that's wonderful you are looking out for the pigeons and I'm happy you had your three visitors.


I agree!  Thanks for keeping an eye out for animals in need.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, I hope those pigeons come back at some point, I'm hoping if I put a crate out on the balcony a pair will come and nest in it . I'll be going by the apartment buidling possibly some time next week. Funny thing as windy as it's been this week where I am I was surprised that there weren't see any babies that had fallen out of the nest.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Weird dream...*

Had a dream last night that some pigeons built a nest outside on a headge bush, both birds were a sort of redish-brown color. 3 eggs were in the nest(don't ask) I candled one of them and the baby was moving around in it...

too cute !  

golly, I wish that was real!  

I hope so at some point


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey, BD!

Do you really, really, really want a pet pigeon? If so, and IF you are allowed to have one, please let me know.

Personally, I don't think you need to be getting yourself into a situation with a pair of pigeons and having to deal with fake eggs and such, but IF you are truly ready for a pigeon or a dove of your own, then do let me know.

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, of course I won't be back in California for another 3 months. Plus the area where you are is probably out of where I'll be staying which is in the LA/long beach part. Also, I don't know if the post offices in Vegas or Henderson take live birds/animals if they were shipped. 

But thanks for the offer, though I doubt now would be a good time to consider a pigeon since it's allergy season, been sneezing and getting headaches, it's also had an effect on my Sister as well(who'll be attempting to move out sooner or later, don't ask) the pollen level has been really high were I am, some folks have even had BAD allergy attacks and have gone to the ER!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*might have new neighbors!*

Heard a pigeon out near the balcony today! i went out to look and sure enough there was a male blue bar on the roof! he stood there and looked at me long enough to say hello before taking off. I put out some bird seed and hope he'll come back, (maybe with a mate) there's a section of the roof that sort of drops down, there's also a metal panel that underneath which I'm guessing is for draining rain off the roof. Doubt it's the best place to build a nest think 

I should put one of the wine crates out on the balcony and try to get them to use that? 

It seems he's selected that part of the roof as a nesting spot since this the 2nd or 3rd time I've heard a pigeon on that spot.

The crates were used to ship/hold wine and are unstained wood. The end of the box are 6 1/2 inches tall and the sides are 19 1/2 iches long. No slits on the sides or ends, it's all solid wood.

Would like adivce, I hope he finds a mate and decide to be come neighorbors!

Been waiting for something like this all spring...


----------

